# Klein used nonunion electrical contractors



## Mellow (Jul 14, 2018)

This is old-ish news, from about 5 months ago... Just wondering if anyone knows what the circumstances were, and if Klein replied with a statement addressing it. Can't find anything on their site addressing it, I'm guessing they want it swept under the rug. Pretty egregious, IMO. 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IBEW/comments/sjjlvm


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IBEW/comments/skitv7


----------



## aidonius (Jul 10, 2018)

I think they replaced the nonunion contractor with a union one last i heard.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

I think these folks really need a life. 😂🤣


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I always hated klown tools as i don't like the way they feel in the hand. 

Turns out it was a allergic reaction as i was non-union.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

OMG ! ... a NON union electrician doing work .... what's next !!! ????? 🤣


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

The fact that Klein caved and ****ed the little guy out of work after awarding a bid


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

'bout breaktime,...


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

So now I suppose its illegal to buy any other brand if your union, since they kissed and made up. Even if they suck and half of them are made in china. You suppose the children in kliens Chinese factory are supported by the union?


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Too all the nonunion people who don’t understand and wanna trash talk our ways. Remember this is posted under union topics, not nonunion topics so just mind your own business


----------



## BleedingLungsMurphy (10 mo ago)

Why should anyone care? I'm not here to talk trash, but I'm trying to understand the relationship between klein and the union or why they owe the union work?


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

It's the same argument people have for reparations. Nobody in the IBEW today did anything with Klein in their lifetime, but want a slice of the pie. And they'll crush any non union contractor under their boot to feel good about themselves.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> Why should anyone care? I'm not here to talk trash, but I'm trying to understand the relationship between klein and the union or why they owe the union work?





BleedingLungsMurphy said:


> Why should anyone care? I'm not here to talk trash, but I'm trying to understand the relationship between klein and the union or why they owe the union work?


it’s not for you to understand this is a UNION TOPIC


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

We fully understand that you need to use intimidation tactics to stay relevant. But don’t blame us when they reduce your pension payout at the end of your career. Because they spent it already.


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

CMP said:


> We fully understand that you need to use intimidation tactics to stay relevant. But don’t blame us when they reduce your pension payout at the end of your career. Because they spent it already.


Ya that’s not even possible with the way it’s set up


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Does that mean that every other topic and thread is only non union?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

mburtis said:


> So now I suppose its illegal to buy any other brand if your union, since they kissed and made up. Even if they suck and half of them are made in china. You suppose the children in kliens Chinese factory are supported by the union?


This little story is a good illustration of what a shitty job unions are doing at with their mission and how poorly they choose their battles. 

Worried about Klein manufacturing in China? Nah. 

Worried about organizing electricians in China? Nah. 

Worried about all the Chinese Milwaukee tools that union electricians use? Nah. 

Worried that 90%+ of the electricians buying Klein tools are non-union? Nah. 

Worried about some dinky job at the Klein factory? DAMN RIGHT THAT'S OUR WORK BRUH BOYCOTT KLEIN 

So stupid. Klein manufactures with union labor in the US, go ahead and boycott them over this so you can drive more of their manufacturing to China, very shrewd 👍


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Slay301 said:


> Ya that’s not even possible with the way it’s set up


Please elaborate as a Bankruptcy Court can do virtually anything, when there's no money, there's no money. When the incoming membership is less than the retiring membership, this can happen.
The money coming out of your check for retirement isn't just sitting there for you, it's paying the old timer who clocked out for the last time. Your retirement check will be funded by the young people who are working currently.
The way it should work for the pension fund to remain stable, is for the membership to increase incrementally each and every year.
Rather than picketing and boycotting, the IBEW should have done their level best to talk to and organize in the workers of the contractor, rather than creating a larger rift between the two.
The Cities of Detroit and Stockton Ca were able to declare bankruptcy to the surprise of most people.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

You forgot to call 'em a Rat,...


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

Wardenclyffe said:


> You forgot to call 'em a Rat,...


Didn’t wanna listen to them cry again it’s already bad enough


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

460 Delta said:


> Please elaborate as a Bankruptcy Court can do virtually anything, when there's no money, there's no money. When the incoming membership is less than the retiring membership, this can happen.
> The money coming out of your check for retirement isn't just sitting there for you, it's paying the old timer who clocked out for the last time. Your retirement check will be funded by the young people who are working currently.
> The way it should work for the pension fund to remain stable, is for the membership to increase incrementally each and every year.
> Rather than picketing and boycotting, the IBEW should have done their level best to talk to and organize in the workers of the contractor, rather than creating a larger rift between the two.
> The Cities of Detroit and Stockton Ca were able to declare bankruptcy to the surprise of most people.


The funds are individualized in my local and managed by prudential retirement. Also who said there was a picket or a boycott ? It said the issue was settled by the business manager. They probably talked it out like most other things are handled.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

And I'll say this.
This thread is closed.
The only undecided part is who gets banned and for how long. If you want to know if you're on that list, read the rules (link in my signature) and read your own posts.


----------

